# Swordtail female



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

I just got a swordtail female. When do you guys think she will birth? is she close? How many does it look like she may have? please help, i attached pics:


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Your swordtail is very preggy . I wouldn't think she'd give birth for at least 3-4 days though . The gravid spot is still pretty high. Once the gravid spot ( black belly ) moved lower towward her tail then she'll be very close.

Looks like a full size adult female, so i'd say if all goes well you should get between 10-40 lil free swimming babys out of her.
If she has been stressed or is being stressed in the tank the babies might come out still born. There is a lot of factors but between 10-40 babies is a good guess....

Add some floating plants or some yarn to the top of the tank for the babies to hide in. Mommy and other tanksmates won't hesitate to make a quick snack of the newborns...


----------



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

well it is day two since that post that is right above this one. she hasnt given birth yet but looks like she will tomorrow. the gravid spot has gotten alot closer to her vent and gotten darker.


----------



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

nvm she had 80 then died


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh man, thats a lot of babies... So sorry about mom, that really stinks


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

How are all the little ones doing? 
Do you have enough names for them all?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

You could name them all "George." Works for George Foreman with his kids.


----------



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol i dont have names for them all i am shippign them to a woman when they get bigger, they are doin great right now and fillin there little tummies


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Will you keep some?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Aww, I'm sorry the momma died.....


----------

